# [solved] Welchen Gentoo-Newsletter nutzt ihr?

## donatz

Hallo!

Ich würde mich gerne in eine Gentoo-Newsletter-Liste eintragen um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben. So richtig finde ich da aber leider nix...   :Confused: 

Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp?

Vielen Dank!

cu,

donatz   :Wink: Last edited by donatz on Sun Oct 21, 2007 10:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ocin

den englischen:

mail an: gentoo-gwn-subscribe@gentoo.org

wobei die newsletter in letzer zeit sehr dürftig sind und wochentlich sind sie schon gleich dreimal nicht.

----------

## cryptosteve

Und überhaupt hat der Gentoo-Hype kräftig nachgelassen. Im Forum ist irgendwie auch nur noch ein Bruchteil vom früheren Traffic ... schade eigentlich, zumindestens, was den GWN angeht.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Und überhaupt hat der Gentoo-Hype kräftig nachgelassen. Im Forum ist irgendwie auch nur noch ein Bruchteil vom früheren Traffic ... schade eigentlich, zumindestens, was den GWN angeht.

 

....oder es liegt daran das alle wichtigen fragen schon in wikis und howtos beantwortet worden sind  :Wink: 

----------

## donatz

ich mag auch keinen Hype   :Smile: 

viel lieber ist mir ein System, das ich mir so zusammenbauen kann ich es möchte und nicht schon alles vorgefertigt bekomme und nicht weiß was los ist....   :Wink: 

Danke für die Tipps!

cu

donatz

----------

## cryptosteve

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ....oder es liegt daran das alle wichtigen fragen schon in wikis und howtos beantwortet worden sind 

 

Nein, denn - wie wir ja alle wissen - nur die wenigsten lesen Howtos.  :Sad:  bzw.  :Smile: 

Und ja, klar, ich kann gut ohne Hype leben, aber Hype hat immerhin den Vorteil, dass sich auch viel in der Community tut, woraus dann wiederum viel gutes herausbildet (und leider auch ein bißchen was schlechtes). Aber ich habe die regelmäßigen Neuerungen und die Berichte darüber im GWN früher sehr gerne gelesen ...

----------

